# Baby browning UFO!!



## ARMYBOX (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello,, Can you help me identified the pistol it has unusual SN ?? Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Assuming the first digit is a 35xxxx, it would be 1966.

https://www.browning.com/support/date-your-firearm/-25-automatic-pistol.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMYBOX (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you. It can be 3 or 5 or 7


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ARMYBOX said:


> Thank you. It can be 3 or 5 or 7


According to the link above to Browning it has to be a 3

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMYBOX (Nov 5, 2020)

It is first time for me to see SN in that condition . It was probably stamped on Friday or Monday  The pistol is in 98% over all condition.


----------

